
Checking the LAPD's crime classifications - jsvine
https://github.com/datadesk/lapd-crime-classification-analysis
======
jsvine
The story behind the code: "LAPD underreported serious assaults, skewing crime
stats for 8 years" [http://www.latimes.com/local/cityhall/la-me-crime-
stats-2015...](http://www.latimes.com/local/cityhall/la-me-crime-
stats-20151015-story.html)

